# Router bits sticking in collett?



## kostek (May 11, 2009)

I think I am doing something wrong as I have a heck of a time getting the bit out of the collett after I have used my router. How tight is the nut supposed to be? I usually tighten it pretty good, now I'm thinking that this may be the problem. I have an Hitachi


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

kostek said:


> I think I am doing something wrong as I have a heck of a time getting the bit out of the collett after I have used my router. How tight is the nut supposed to be? I usually tighten it pretty good, now I'm thinking that this may be the problem. I have an Hitachi




*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

Tightening the nut too much can be a problem. There may have been some residue on the shank or collet that will act like a glue. Once you have the nut very loose, and working the bit with your fingers doesn't release it, you could try some very light taps with a wooden mallet, or just a piece of wood and a hammer.

If that doesn't work, remove the collet nut as much as you can, which should expose a good portion of the bushing, tap on that to try to release it. If that doesn't work, use a soldering gun and make contact with the bushing to get it hot, and the bit should come loose.

An old trick that may work is to cut two identical hardwood wedges. With the collet nut loose, and the base in place, put the wedges on the base under the bit (any of the backside edges) from opposite directions, on either side of the shank. Use a clamp on both wedges to squeeze the wedges together, which may be enough to force the bit loose.

Once you get the bit out, clean the collet out, clean the bushing, and make sure your next bit to be inserted has a clean shank. Try not to over tighten.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Another tip is;*

Drop a tiny "o" ring down the hole for the bit. It will keep the router bit a touch off the bottom of the shaft. A slight tap with a mallet will unfreeze a stuck bit as it compresses the o ring. I lubricate my bit with Gibbs Brands oil after cleaning them. It's a great product.This is more about prevention than unsticking a bit as cabinetman has good suggestions for removal.:thumbsup: bill


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Kostek and welcome. I too have the hitachi router set. One of the things that the reviews I read before I purchased said the collet was prone to sticking. The aforementioned solutions work well. I just lightly tap the collet with the provided wrench and it breaks free. I did wd40 my collets after removing them and have had very little problems since. The o-ring trick is good. I actually put them on my bits to get proper depth, but I never thought of just dropping them into the bottom. Good luck!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*An excellent source for all router issues is:*

I'm a member of only 2 forums this one, my favorite, and this one for all my router questions and suggestions: www.routerforums.com 
This is the same forum that Bob and Rick the router workshop guys post to and there is the famous bobj3 with over 10,000 posts!  You might search there for "router skis"a very cool concept.:thumbsup:
bill


----------



## Runs with Chisels (Jun 4, 2009)

Slipping in an O ring would surely help. I follow the same principle, just without the O ring. Once the bit is installed and bottomed out, I pull it away from the bottom about 1/8th inch or so. That way if the bit sticks, and I have to give it a tap, it has that 1/8" gap to drop into. Other than that, I just make sure the shanks stay clean of residue.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I haven't used a Hitachi router but if the collet is similar to a PC collet, the following should work.

Remove the collet from the router and insure that it is clean. The bit shank and the inside of the collet should NEVER be lubricated in any way. Lubrication defeats the collet holding action.

Next use some paraffin wax (a.k.a. Candle or canning wax) and lubricate the part of the collet that fits into the compression sleeve in the router shaft. This looks like a counter sunk hole. (Mike, please help with the nomenclature.) This lubrication allows the collet to slip out as the retaining nut is released.


----------

